

How Could a $2 Pair of Eyeglasses be Made? - jjets718
http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-process-for-designing-and-finding-the-parts-for-a-physical-product-such-as-eye-glasses-Are-there-firms-that-do-this-or-can-you-crowdsource-the-process?__snids__=26964942

======
drallison
Plastic eyeglass frames and a standard lens blank, possibly integrated, should
be very inexpensive to build in volume. The primary cost is likely to be in
making and possibly in installing the prescription lenses. What is needed is a
low cost, field customizable lens.

~~~
jjets718
I've found frames on alibaba.com that only cost $0.50. Like you said, the
trick is finding prescription lenses that are very cheap, and that could be
made to fit a certain frame. Thanks for the comment!

